
Show HN: Google Search “View image” Button - devunt
https://github.com/devunt/make-gis-great-again
======
WordSkill
Terrific, I am now using your Chrome extension.

Please also add the "search by this image" link, which Google also removed.

------
Max_Mustermann
Is this any different than right clicking on the image and clicking on "view
image"?

~~~
devunt
Almost the same except the one case. As Google shows a cached thumbnail of an
image while an _original_ image is being fully loaded, if network is slow
enough and if you right-click the image fast enough, you will get an address
to _thumbnail_ image, not the original one.

------
_ao789
Am I the only one who finds this quite amusing?

